# Bike packing...Suspended, Semi or Rigid



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

So what's your choice?

1. Full Suspension
2. Hardtail
3. Rigid


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Rigid 4 me!


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Always my Pug and soon to be my new Fargo.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

It's horses for courses isn't it? It would be nice to have one of each and use them accordingly. I guess the most versatile would be a hardtail if you were going to be riding varied terrain.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Other: The one I've got.

I have an old hard tail but the stem is so short I don't know if it will take a handlebar bag well, the gearing is sub-optimal for low speed grinding with a load, and it's got V-brakes (which work but make my hands tired when holding a lot of weight back).

My other 2 bikes are FS/disk and neither is built such to take a frame bag well. They'll have to do though because I'm realistically only going to be able to go camping a few times a season max, and I have a hard time justifying a dedicated 'pack bike' at that rate.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Whichever bike is appropriate for the terrain. I've got rigid and hardtail bikes setup for bikepacking. At the moment I don't have a FS bikepacking rig.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

For me, FS is the most versatile for my sort of offroad touring. Light and fast. The fire roads around here are so steep, rough and often eroded and overgrown that hardtails, fully rigid or carrying any weight that is not absolutely necessary will seriously reduce the fun.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Custom HT fat bike w/ a Maverick and DIY ft. rack. The old Maverick is showing signs of wear... not sure how much longer I want to run it. Very possibly a new "fat fork" on the horizon- rumor has it anyway. Have always planned a set of 29er wheels for it but haven't got around to it.



This bike is NOT built like a snow bike, but more like a hard tail 29er, built wide enough for fat tires. Also a lower cockpit and a higher BB.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

I voted FS cuz that's what I've got.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I have an old hard tail but the stem is so short I don't know if it will take a handlebar bag well,


Unknown, but I'm running a 70mm stem with a bar bag. Perhaps I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

crux said:


> Unknown, but I'm running a 70mm stem with a bar bag. Perhaps I'm doing it wrong?


Mine's 60mm


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

KISS - rigid.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Gotta say I dig the this-is-what-I-got passion.

We got a hardtail/Rohloff tandem with bikepacking in mind, but my single bikes have all been daily driver type bikes, rigid and FS. Presently FS cuz _this is what I got_. 

TigWorld, I hear you. You guys check out evdog & co. on Noble Canyon report? Sending!!

Still, I say pretty much any bike can be a bikepacking bike with sufficient passion added.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

FS, because I only have one MTB and it would suck to do all the other stuff on a rigid:


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

hardtail


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

rigid front


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on how heavy and how far.

If I was gonna do the Continental Divide Race it would be all rigid, if it was gonna be local and light I'd use my full suspension. Suspension is nice to have but wouldn't want to worry about it crapping out on me on a long hall.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> FS, because I only have one MTB and it would suck to do all the other stuff on a rigid:


well played sir


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

ward said:


> Custom HT fat bike w/ a Maverick and DIY ft. rack. The old Maverick is showing signs of wear... not sure how much longer I want to run it. Very possibly a new "fat fork" on the horizon- rumor has it anyway. Have always planned a set of 29er wheels for it but haven't got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> This bike is NOT built like a snow bike, but more like a hard tail 29er, built wide enough for fat tires. Also a lower cockpit and a higher BB.


i had an orgasm when i saw that bike....


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

I did TD11 on a hardtail 26". If I were to do it again, it'd be a full rigid. Probably 29", just to mix things up.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

How about a Soft tail?


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a bottom of the barrel FS bike right now, and in looking into the type of bike packing I am wanting to do, I am looking at ridgid setup. I am not sold fully on it, but then again, a properly setup hardtail would probally do just fine too. So for me, I would say what ever you have and are comfortable on would be my vote.

As for me personally, I am undecided at this point but leaning towards Full Ridgid.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Hard tail for me, a 2008 Giant XTC 2 which will soon have a Tubus Swing rack added to it in an attempt to get better weight distribution which I pull my Extrawheel Voyager.

This photo is of the bike in any earlier configuration.










Andrew


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> Hard tail for me, a 2008 Giant XTC 2 which will soon have a Tubus Swing rack added to it in an attempt to get better weight distribution which I pull my Extrawheel Voyager.
> 
> This photo is of the bike in any earlier configuration.
> 
> ...


is that carrier wheeled or is it like a sled?


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Univega777 said:


> is that carrier wheeled or is it like a sled?


It looks like a BOB trailer design, so I would say wheeled.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Univega777 said:


> is that carrier wheeled or is it like a sled?


Follow the link that he provided, and you'll see more photos, etc.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> Follow the link that he provided, and you'll see more photos, etc.


I followed that link, and it took me to a different trailer... not the one you see in the pic on the log. Infact, it is a link to a review on a completly differnt trailer than the one pictured


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Univega777 said:


> is that carrier wheeled or is it like a sled?


It is a BOB Ibex trailer so yep it is wheeled. The photo is a little misleading given the size of the log.










Andrew


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> It is a BOB Ibex trailer so yep it is wheeled. The photo is a little misleading given the size of the log.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah yeah very nice design.i didnt see the wheel behind it. that is neat. ill put that on my wish list when im dont with school and have a nice job


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Picture of my TD rig*



















There will be things I change next time I get into it, but that got me to Mexico.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Rigid Indy Fab. Ti Deluxe 29'er with a White Bros. Rock Solid carbon fork on the front. The Ti seatpost and Brooks Ti Swift help a bit as well.


----------

